# Batch file for remote group policy update.



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello all, 

I am faced with a problem at work and appreciate any input from you all. I am often connecting to users remotely through RDC and pcanywhere to perform installs, troubleshoot apps., os, etc.

Many times the connection fails due to group policy issues. I am trying to create a batch file that I can use to remotely gpupdate the pc's without having to walk user through it.

Preferably it would update the policy and then reboot the pc. I have a seperate batch that works for the reboot so that doesn't have to be part of this file. I would prefer it to all be in one file though.

I have researched and found some info., but mostly incomplete and conflicting. Also, many stating it can't be done.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

You should just be able to put your gpupdate command in a batch file and a shutdown cmd after that. You could use psexec to run it remotely.


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

Squashman, I read up on psexec and it seems to be a great tool. I was hoping for an alternative to 3rd party software as I am working with varying levels of permissions. That may be the best/only route to take. 

Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

have a look at this http://www.robvanderwoude.com/secedit.php


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

HD_Monkey said:


> Squashman, I read up on psexec and it seems to be a great tool. I was hoping for an alternative to 3rd party software as I am working with varying levels of permissions. That may be the best/only route to take.
> 
> Thanks for confirming.


What makes it 3rd party! Microsoft Owns it!


----------

